# How does Boxing Hall of Famer Wilfred Benitez rank for u?



## beginerboy1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi everyone, I  enjoy following the fight game today and some of the earlier generations and true greats on tape and the internet wherever possible.
I  have always been intrigued by the different styles and there is the saying that styles make fights which is so true.
I  was wondering how you guys would rank "The  Bible of Boxing" Wilfred Benitez in an all time list. He certainly had high levels of technical skills and speed. I  wonder with his defensive skills how he would have got on today? as Mayweather has made that type of style his own in recent times. I  have learnt a  lot from many guys on here so will be interested to hear your views.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 22, 2017)

Never heard of him


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 22, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Never heard of him



I hadn't either so looked him up, I wish I hadn't. Too Many Beatings; The Boxer's Disease Haunts Wilfred Benitez and His Family


----------



## Danny T (Apr 22, 2017)

Youngest world champion who at a young age was admired for having great defensive skills. Later he took a lot of head shots and doctors said he'd be dead before 40. Paid a mighty price with concussive damage to the brain.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 22, 2017)

Seems like a guy who didn't know when to stop. I've seen it to many times and so glad I stopped when I did


----------



## Buka (Apr 22, 2017)

He was _sooo_ good, really something. He fought Ray Leonard once, it was as technical a display of boxing as you'll ever see, by both fighters.

But like many others, he fought too long. Can't do that in any fighting sport, but especially not in boxing.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 22, 2017)

Buka said:


> He was _sooo_ good, really something. He fought Ray Leonard once, it was as technical a display of boxing as you'll ever see, by both fighters.
> 
> But like many others, he fought too long. Can't do that in any fighting sport, but especially not in boxing.


Won't be long until we see worse results from mma. One that's really worrying right now is Diego Sanchez he's actually fighting tonight and I saw an interview and the guy sounds terrible. He sounds like his brains on the way out. That's a guy I think seriously needs to stop he takes to much damage in his fights.


----------



## beginerboy1 (Apr 26, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Never heard of him


Wilfred Benitez was known as a  great technical fighter with amazing defensive skills. He was rated at Light Middleweight, Light Welterweight and Welterweight. He was the youngest World champion at 17 in boxing history and then again the youngest three time world champion at 22. He had a  fight record of 62 fights, 53 wins, 31 wins by KO and 8  fights lost. However, although I  admire his ability and amazing skills I  agree he went on too long and really sad to hear about his condition today. A  lot of people made lots of money from him and left him to struggle today. Sadly reality for many of the greats of the fight game.


----------

